

Amazon discounts James Franco's “Palo Alto Stories” (Kindle edition) - MilnerRoute
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003V1WUKS/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003V1WUKS&linkCode=as2&tag=destinyland-20&linkId=FXAEE3GPEQH55Z7T

======
shenanigoat
"The building is beige, but the shadows make it shadow-color."

------
dmishe
Why is this here?

